# Private Nachricht



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

Moin!
Hab heute morgen eine neue Nachricht hier im Forum erhalten, also rechts oben neben dem Profilbild die "1", wo dann "1 Neu" steht, wenn man mit der Maus drüber fährt.

Wenn ich jetzt aber draufklicke und in meinen Ordner mit Nachrichten und Unterhaltungen gehe, ist da keine neue Nachricht zu sehen. Mein Speicher ist nicht voll.

Wo liegt das Problem? mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Gazeran (28. Juni 2011)

Haben sie versucht es neu zu Starten?
Ne Spaß beiseite...

Probier mal Strg+F5 (ja nicht F4 ) das sollte die Seite komplett neu Laden ohne etwas aus dem Cache zu nehmen. Also eigentlich... (funktioniert manchmal nicht)
Ansonsten:
Leer mal den Cache deines Browsers, vielleicht gaukelt der dir nur was vor


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

Ich habe seit Tagen dasselbe Problem. 


 Und *zufälligerweise *kann ich dir auch genau sagen, woran das liegt ^^
 Das ist die System-Mitteilung, dass du einen neuen Gästebucheintrag auf deiner mybuffed-page hast.

 „Normale" PM's kannst du lesen. (Wart, ich schreib dir eine.)


 Cookies und Cache bringen nix. 

 Ein- und Ausloggen auch nicht. 

 Spamordner ebenfalls fail. 



 Hab's auch schon gemeldet. Danach wurde der Counter zurückgesetzt. Hat aber nix genützt, es funzt immer noch net.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Hab's auch schon gemeldet. Danach wurde der Counter zurückgesetzt. Hat aber nix genützt, es funzt immer noch net.



Du solltest dabei auch erwähnen, dass du herausgefunden hast, dass es an den Benachrichtigungen von Gästebucheinträgen liegt, du das gemeldet hast, dass auch schon aufgenommen wurde, aber noch nicht bearbeitet.


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

> Hat aber nix genützt, es funzt immer noch net.



Ich habe das auch nicht vorwurfsvoll gemeint, sondern prophylaktisch, bevor Mods aufgrund meiner Aussage angeschrieben werden, mit der Bitte: könnt ihr mal den counter zurücksetzen plz.



> Du solltest dabei auch erwähnen, dass du herausgefunden hast, dass es an den Benachrichtigungen von Gästebucheinträgen liegt


Ich wusste nur zufällig im "Fall Konov", dass es daran liegt, weil ich diejenige war, die ihm den GB-Eintrag verpasst hat ^^

Ob es *tatsächlich *daran liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich von Technik absolut keinen Plan habe.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Aufklärung Leute. ^^

Übrigens: Wenn man jemandem einen Gästebucheintrag schreibt in "mybuffed", dann landet man danach auf einer leeren, weißen Seite.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Sollte nun wieder passen.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte nun wieder passen.



Danke sehr


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das ist die System-Mitteilung, dass du einen neuen Gästebucheintrag auf deiner mybuffed-page hast.


Das betrifft anscheinend nicht nur das Gästebuch - sondern das ganze Mybuffed Profil.
Denn ich hatte es gestern oder vorgestern auch mit der 1 Anzeige oben rechts, bei meinem Nick.
Nach fühlbar "ewigen" Suchen stelle sich heraus, daß eine neu Antwort/ein neuerKommentar in einem meiner Blogs war. 

Nachdem ich in dem Blog war, war die 1 auch automatisch wieder verschwunden.

greetz


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das betrifft anscheinend nicht nur das Gästebuch - sondern das ganze Mybuffed Profil.
> Denn ich hatte es gestern oder vorgestern auch mit der 1 Anzeige oben rechts, bei meinem Nick.
> Nach fühlbar "ewigen" Suchen stelle sich heraus, daß eine neu Antwort/ein neuerKommentar in einem meiner Blogs war.
> 
> ...



Bei neuen Einträgen dürfte es aber nicht mehr passieren - das Script dazu ist einfach an einem bestimmten Punkt "zu früh" ausgestiegen.


----------

